# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Why do all my dreams feel like real life?

## TheDeadlyFuzz

Every time I find myself in a dream everything around me seems completely normal.  I still can't seem to take the hint even if I'm doing something crazy like riding a giant boat down the middle of the street.  It always seems perfectly normal and then I wake up and am kinda surprised/dissapointed it was all a dream.  Even when I do an RC in a more normal dream, I always just pass it off as being completely normal and continue not being lucid.  It's kinda annoying when I wake up in the morning and realize all my missed opportunities.

Am I the only one who has a problem with this?  What exactly is going through my head making me believe all that stuff is normal? :S

Thanks!

----------


## Mancon

> Every time I find myself in a dream everything around me seems completely normal.  I still can't seem to take the hint even if I'm doing something crazy like riding a giant boat down the middle of the street.  It always seems perfectly normal and then I wake up and am kinda surprised/dissapointed it was all a dream.  Even when I do an RC in a more normal dream, I always just pass it off as being completely normal and continue not being lucid.  It's kinda annoying when I wake up in the morning and realize all my missed opportunities.
> 
> Am I the only one who has a problem with this?  What exactly is going through my head making me believe all that stuff is normal? :S
> 
> Thanks!



Well the logic part of your brain is turned of during dreams. SO if you were rising am magical pony you would believe it's completely normal.

----------


## Barefooted Student

Any person starting LD'ing has this problem. As Mancon said, logic is turned off. The key is to be as aware as you can during wake time. The more you are aware awake, the more you become aware in dreams. Nothing more complicated than that.

----------


## Loaf

Trust me, in time getting lucid and becoming aware will be a piece of cake. Persistently questioning your environment will help. Do I know these people? Should I be here? What day is it? What is the time? Is the carpet always green?

----------


## Daydreamer14

> Even when I do an RC in a more normal dream, I always just pass it off as being completely normal and continue not being lucid.  It's kinda annoying when I wake up in the morning and realize all my missed opportunities.



That's the problem I have. I will pinch my nose to see if I can still breath, and even though I _can_ still breath, I say to myself; _"Damnit. I can still breath. It isn't a dream."_
Absolutely insane, isn't it?  :Sad:

----------


## Darkmatters

Yep, what they said! 

I see you just joined this month... it can take some time till you start to get lucids. Keep reading up on techniques and trying them... keep lucidity in your mind as much as possible. Think about it a lot, especially just before you go to sleep. It helps me to get a book about lucidity and read it in bed - the best of course being Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming by our lord and master Stephen LaBerge.

Daydreamer, I can't even tell you how many totally obvious dream signs I've missed!! But suddenly one night, I found myself lucid. It'll happen, just keep the faith!

----------


## TheDeadlyFuzz

> Yep, what they said! 
> 
> I see you just joined this month... it can take some time till you start to get lucids. Keep reading up on techniques and trying them... keep lucidity in your mind as much as possible. Think about it a lot, especially just before you go to sleep. It helps me to get a book about lucidity and read it in bed - the best of course being Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming by our lord and master Stephen LaBerge.
> 
> Daydreamer, I can't even tell you how many totally obvious dream signs I've missed!! But suddenly one night, I found myself lucid. It'll happen, just keep the faith!



I've actually been here a while but never made an account till like 2 days ago  :tongue2: 

Anyways, I'll try those books.

----------


## intheworldofnim

> I've actually been here a while but never made an account till like 2 days ago 
> 
> Anyways, I'll try those books.



the thing people need to know is that you don't train your self to become aware in dreams, thats impossible. what people are REALLY doing is training to awaken the logical part of your brain while asleep. the only way to become lucid while dreaming is through the logical part of our brain and when we perform mantras, and reality checks, we are training our selves to turn that logical part of our brain on so that we can correctly observe our surroundings and point out what doesn't seem right. This is why WILDing, WBTB techniques work so well because when you go back to sleep, the logical part of your brain is conscious and awake. you need that part on inorder to become lucid. Without it you could never obtain lucidity.

----------


## Rothgar

I totally agree with intheworldofnim. I have had 60+ lucids, and have become lucid with RCs and spontaneously, but if it doesnt happen, it doesnt happen, no matter how outlandish the situation. Some other factors seem to make it happen. Extreme fear will jog me, or if lds on my mind seriously when falling asleep, or lighter sleep in the morning, or something that makes me think about the absurdity. But normally I too am fat, dumb, and happy in ridiculous dreams.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Because real life is a real dream! I guess you could say, a shared dream  :smiley:

----------


## Extremador

I face a similar problem, but one thing I'm adding is that it's almost like I have a COMPLETELY new set of "brain instructions" in my dreams. Like, I don't remember to check my phone for the time or for text messages/notifications, or don't perform reality checks.

I try to be as aware as possible in waking life. Sometimes I'll go a couple of hours without doing a reality check, but I always remember to do it if the situation is just weird.

----------


## Brigid

Sounds like pretty normal dream logic to me, and the issue that I think all people face when they're trying to achieve lucid dreams. The thing with normal dreams is, you don't realize you're dreaming so you just accept it for what it is. Even when the most bizarre things happen in my dreams I don't tend to question them. Occasionally I realize I'm dreaming, but then I don't do anything about it ... or my reality checks don't work in the dream for some reason. For example, when I was a little kid I always did a reality check of pinching myself to see if it hurt. (Except at the time I didn't know it was a reality check, I just did it all the time in my dreams, haha.) The problem was, I did it so much that it actually would hurt in my dreams so I still wouldn't realize I was dreaming. 

Anyway, I'd say this is perfectly normal and you just have to keep trying. Do a lot of reality checks during the day, and write down all the dreams you have. It can take a while to achieve lucidity; I've been trying on and off for about a year and it still hasn't worked for me yet. But my dreams have at least become a little more detailed, and sometimes I'll become semi-lucid (but not really do anything about it). So, just keep practicing and good luck!

----------

